# Puppyblvd/Shinemore/Sunnydale



## apricutie (Jul 5, 2017)

As I was looking for a breeder in the New York area (or around meaning NJ/CT/ETC), I found a breeder on puppyfind.com (which mostly has BYBs and puppy stores I had found out when I was sent the address to see a puppy). Apparently, it's "gotten better" so I had decided to check it out because some reviews said it was good. I came across puppyblvd. I'm pretty sure they're BYBs especially considering the fact you don't even get to see their homes nor do they post pictures of the sires/dams. I just wanted to cross-check just in case I was wrong.

On top of that, as I stalked this website from afar, I've heard about a place called Shinemore + Sunnydale. I really liked the puppies that came from there but when I went to both of the websites, it seemed to be inactive? Did they both go out of business?  They had really nice looking puppies and good reviews.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The fact that they have more than a couple of breeds and that they mix breeds means you're hunch is correct - puppyblvd is either a byb or a broker - someone who gets puppies from multiple puppy mill sources and sells them. 

Shinemore and Sunnydale ar both Korean breeders.


----------



## apricutie (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm just wondering if they (Shinemore + Sunnydale) no longer sell since the site looks inactive.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Shinemore & Sunnydale sell mostly from Korea. Google their names & you will find the breeders, I think.


----------



## apricutie (Jul 5, 2017)

I googled them and found the site, the only problem is I'm not sure if they're inactive or not because their last posts/updates are from 2012 but I've seen people talking about Shinemore/Sunnydale in 2013 on this forum.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

shinemore > news > We have a available pet and show potential puppies now !!

Are you accessing this site?


----------



## apricutie (Jul 5, 2017)

Yup


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

l would get a puppy from a good breeder in the U.S. If I were in your area, Chrisman would be one of my top choices.


----------



## apricutie (Jul 5, 2017)

I've actually contacted Chrisman before considering breeders out of country and they never replied? I'm not sure if there's some type of waiting list or they have no puppies?? I wanted to keep my options open. I have also tried divinemaltese and Josymir and a load of others but only those two replied with that they don't have anything available/hoping for a litter in Sept.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Asia (on the right) is from Shinemore. She's one year old...3 1/2 lbs.
they are in business. If you are on Facebook, look for Narae Lee.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Well you're on the right track with the breeders you've contacted! :thumbsup: I've found that calling is better for getting a response than emailing. Good luck


----------



## apricutie (Jul 5, 2017)

Nevermind! I got in touch with Shinemore, just had to contact her through her site!


----------



## apricutie (Jul 5, 2017)

And I agree Zooeysmom, breeders are much quicker to respond!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Loved Ava's Facebook page. Soooo cute!


----------



## apricutie (Jul 5, 2017)

Would a Chrisman puppy cost more than a Shinemore puppy or would their pricing be about the same?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think they're about the same ($3-5K).


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My two in the signature pix is from Shinyoung (Sunnydales) in Korea. I've never been happier, healthy, best temperaments and would do it all over again in a second. Her website is not updated but she will respond asap if you contact her thru that site.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Also...just an FYI....if you're on Facebook...Lydia Moll has korean dogs she got directly from Shinemore and other korean breeders. They are beautiful. She just had a little of 3 female and one male.


----------

